# Excellent Idea and Section



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks for a needed section. And thanks
to Bill for moderating.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Well how about that? I take off for a few days deer hunting and come back to find, what?

Just kidding, Barry and I talked about the need for this type of forum and I agreed to moderate it. I have had four bad deals in the past, mostly with shippers, but thanks to this board pressure was brought to bear in three of those disputes and they were setteled favorably.

It is my hope that we can bring light to the good business practices as well as the problems that we incure. Give a pat on the back to the business that deserve it, and when a fellow member gets jammed up we will try to help bring the attention of those that can make it right.

In the least, we can save people some grief by forewarning members to bad business practices.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

excellent idea...

it is amazing how much can be moved when everyone is pushing on a lever, and all in the same direction...


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

I like the idea too.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

And what a great moderator. Barry has certainly upgraded the "bar of excellence" with his choice.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I'm blushing. Thank you.


----------

